# Inernationale Filmstars nackt!



## Charles Lee (28 Nov. 2008)

Dies ist ein kleine Sammlung von Fotos, die ich im Net gefunden habe. Ich hoffe es gefallen einige.


----------



## Charles Lee (28 Nov. 2008)

Sorry kann leider machen was ich will, habe auch in der Hilfe nachgeschaut, aber ich bringe es einfach nicht fertig eine Grafik vom Pc hochzuladen. Kann einer mir bitte helfen?


----------



## Tokko (29 Nov. 2008)

Da wird dir geholfen. 

Kannst auch gerne alles in der Testarea ausprobieren.

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=26189

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Charles Lee (30 Nov. 2008)

So nun probiere ich es noch einmal. Wenn allles klappt kommen endlich hier die Bilder. Vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben.


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2008)

Und Charles Lee gib es noch Probleme?


----------

